# Handball



## Sandman (Jan 24, 2010)

*Slovenia v Czech Republic*
Pick: 1
Odds: 1.57 (bet365)


----------



## Sandman (Jan 31, 2010)

*France v Croatia*
Pick: 1
Odds: 1.55 (bet365)


----------



## Sandman (Feb 11, 2010)

* Odder Håndbold vs Skanderborg*
Pick: 1
Odds: 1.50 (bet365)


----------



## BgFutbol (Feb 11, 2010)

do u win from handball?
is it profitable


----------



## Sandman (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't bet it as often other sports but I have to say I was quite successful so far. 
It can be probitable, but there are usually few games worth playing - either odds are unsatisfying (ex. 1.0xx on favoutite) or teams are to close to risk a bet. So you have to chose very carefully.

btw
Odder won 30:26


----------



## Sandman (Feb 13, 2010)

*IFK Ystad HK vs HF Kroppskultur*
Pick: 1
Odds: 1.45


----------



## Sandman (Mar 11, 2010)

*LIF Lindesberg vs IFK Kristianstad*
Pick: 1
Odds: 1.50 (bet365)


----------



## Sandman (Mar 13, 2010)

* BM Alcobendas vs C BM Torrevieja*
Pick: 1
Odds: 1.65 (bet365)


----------



## Sandman (Mar 14, 2010)

*Sandefjord TIF vs Bodø*
Pick: 1
Odds: 1.55 (bet365)


----------



## sports_betting (Mar 16, 2011)

It's hard to guess but before I bet I will make sure that I have a good background of each team.
In that way I have a 70% sure win


----------



## delois201 (Mar 24, 2011)

You just need to be extra careful on this game..


----------



## Garfed (Apr 22, 2011)

Difficult to guess, but before I bet I will make sure each of my team has a good background. As a result, 70% sure I win


----------

